# en concepto de los costes logísticos



## haliava

Hola a todos! Hallo allerseits!
Wie pflegt man das auf Deutsch zu sagen:"*factura Nºxx **en concepto de* los costes logísticos " Danke!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

No tengo muy claro la función de _en concepto de_ aquí; tengo entendido que normalmente significa "como" o "con carácter de", a lo que no le veo el sentido en este contexto.

Pero lo que quieren decir será simplemente "factura xxx de los costes logísticos", ¿no?
En alemán diría probablemente "_Rechnung Nr.xx über die Logistikkosten_".


----------



## haliava

Sigianga said:


> Hola:
> 
> No tengo muy claro la función de _en concepto de_ aquí; tengo entendido que normalmente significa "como" o "con carácter de", a lo que no le veo el sentido en este contexto.
> 
> Pero lo que quieren decir será simplemente "factura xxx de los costes logísticos", ¿no?
> En alemán diría probablemente "_Rechnung Nr.xx über die Logistikkosten_".


Hola Sigianga:
"concepto" en el lenguaje de los contables es, me imagino como "Begriff", "Gegenstand" de la factura, ese término se utiliza muy a menudo, por eso me preguntaba si se puede decir también en alemán: "in Konzept von Logistikkosten", oder "mit dem Belastungskonzept"... Also, Transportksten gehen auf Lasten des Lieferanten. 
Danke für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## Sidjanga

haliava said:


> ... Also, Transportksten gehen auf Lasten des Lieferanten.


Geht das aus Deinem Kontext hervor, oder liest Du das irgendwie aus "en concepto de los costos logísticos" heraus?

Mir jedenfalls ist im Deutschen keine Formulierung mit "Konzept" in diesem Zusammenhang bekannt (vergleiche hierzu auch die Einträge bei LEO).
_en concepto de_ scheint mir im Wesentlichen eine ziemlich "aufgeblasene" Formulierung letztendlich geringen Inhalts zu sein. 

Vielleicht noch einfacher: _Logistikkostenrechnung_ _Nr. xx_?

Mal sehen, was die anderen meinen.


----------



## haliava

Sigianga said:


> Geht das aus Deinem Kontext hervor, oder liest Du das irgendwie aus "en concepto de los costos logísticos" heraus?
> 
> Mir jedenfalls ist im Deutschen keine Formulierung mit "Konzept" in diesem Zusammenhang bekannt (vergleiche hierzu auch die Einträge in LEO).
> _en concepto de_ scheint mir im Wesentlichen eine ziemlich *"aufgeblasene"* Formulierung letztendlich geringen Inhalts zu sein.
> 
> Vielleicht noch einfacher: _Logistikkostenrechnung_ _Nr. xx_?
> 
> Mal sehen, was die anderen meinen.


 Ich finde diesen Ausdruck auch aufgeblasen, Logistikkostenrechnung ist gut und sachlich! Danke


----------



## Captain Lars

_Rechnung über Transportkosten_ oder _Logistikkosten_.


----------



## Sidjanga

Captain Lars said:


> _Rechnung über Transportkosten_ oder _Logistikkosten_.


Hallo Captain Lars,

zumindest das Letztere hatte ich bereits in Post 2 vorgeschlagen. 

Findest Du, dass hier ein wesentlicher Unterschied zwischen der Verwendung oder Weglassung des Artikels besteht?
Oder würdest Du _"Transportkostenrechnung" _nicht verwenden (sondern nur Rechnung über...)? Falls dem so ist, warum?


----------



## Captain Lars

Das Wort "Rechnung" hinten anzuhängen ist sicher knackiger. Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die knackige Variante in der Realität selten gewählt wird. Die Gründe dafür können vom Aufblasen der Formulierung über Kaschieren anderweitiger Schwächen bis hin zu Gründen des schlichten Wohlklangs reichen. Für eine Übersetzung ist es jedoch wurscht.

Laut PONS bedeutet _en concepto de_ schlicht "für" oder "über" in finanziellen Zusammenhängen. "Über" ist die Konjunktion der Wahl bezüglich Rechnungen, und damit ist m. M. nach "Rechnung über Transportkosten" oder "Rechnung über Logistikkosten" die beste Übersetzung - den _Stil_ des Originals sollte man ja im Regelfall bei der Übersetzung auch im Auge behalten.


----------



## Sidjanga

Captain Lars said:


> (...)"Über" ist die Konjunktion der Wahl bezüglich Rechnungen, und damit ist m. M. nach "Rechnung über Transportkosten" oder "Rechnung über Logistikkosten" die beste Übersetzung - den _Stil_ des Originals sollte man ja im Regelfall bei der Übersetzung auch im Auge behalten.


Ich habe den Eindruck, dass _en concepto de_ im Spanischen derart üblich in solchen Zusammenhängen ist, dass seine Verwendung hier sicher keinen besonderen "Stil", sondern einfach den Normalfall in dieser Sprache darstellt. Außerdem gibt es im Spanischen ja überhaupt nicht die Möglichkeit, Komposita wie im Deutschen zu bilden.
Ich außerdem denke ich (und das ist nicht nur meine Meinung), dass man sich besonders in einem fachsprachlichen Kontext wie diesem - wo ja in erster Linie die _Aussage _zählt, und nicht so sehr der Stil - vor allem daran orietieren sollte, was in der jeweiligen Zielsprache üblich ist und am besten dem beabsichtigten Zweck dient. Der Sinn ist ja nicht, "wörtlich wie möglich" zu üersetzen (hinsichtlich Deiner Aussage, _en concepto de_ werde normalerweise mit _über _übersetzt).

In diesem Fall gibt es z.B. für "Rechnung über Logistikkosten" in Google (Seiten aus Dt.) keinen einzigen Eintrag, während "Logistikkostenrechnung" durchaus einige Einträge liefert, von denen der allererste der Eintrag im Wirtschaftslexikon ist. 

Ich finde also nicht, dass sich hier die Verwendung von "Rechnung über L." wirklich rechtfertigen lässt.


----------



## sokol

Ich persönlich finde, dass "Transportkostenrechnung" idiomatisch besser ist, oder alternativ auch "Logistikkostenrechnung" - letzteres könnte jedoch missverständlich sein, da es sowohl um eine "Logistikkosten-Rechnung" gehen könnte (= Rechnung über die Kosten für Logistik) als auch "Logistik-Kostenrechnung" (= Kostenrechnung über Logistik, was etwas völlig anderes ist).
(Theoretisch würde dasselbe auch auf "Transport-Kostenrechnung" zutreffen, ist aber eher theoretisch: dieser Begriff ist so nicht wirklich üblich, meines Wissens.)

Im richtigen Kontext sollten jedoch alle genannten Varianten korrekt verstanden werden.

"Transportkostenrechnung" wäre also mein Favorit.
"Rechnung für Transportkosten/Logistikkosten" wäre natürlich auch korrekt, jedoch nicht so griffig.


----------

